#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > Assuntos não relacionados >  >  Link para Internet. Soluções Ideal.

## lmriga

Olá, amigos do fórum.

Tenho novidades para os jovens empreendedores que já possui ou querem montar um provedor.

Estamos vendendo links para todo Brasil com preços competitivos e muito atraente.

A novidade é a seguinte:

1 - O link já vai Homologado.
2 - Você não paga pela SCM.
3 - Você não paga mensal (não cobramos aluguel da SCM).
4 - Junto com o link vai o Sistema de Gerenciamento para Provedores.
5 - Suporte Técnico do seu Provedor Gratuito.

----------


## megalink

Amigo... estou interessado... me mande todo o procedimento e valores para um link de 4mb dedicado para o email [email protected]

Aguardo retorno...

Att...

André

----------


## lmriga

Prezados amigos,

Quaisquer esclarecimentos favor me add no msn: [email protected]

Desde já agradeço,

Luciney Rodrigues

----------


## Roberto21

Te adicionei no msn mas você estava off, deixa o teu telefone ai...



Bom dia.

----------


## Flano

Isso é bom D+++ pra ser verdade, entre em contato [email protected] (msn) [email protected] (e-mail)

----------


## izaufernandes

Manda a proposta e condições sua p/ meu e-mail: [email protected]

----------


## cau1948

> Olá, amigos do fórum.
> 
> Tenho novidades para os jovens empreendedores que já possui ou querem montar um provedor.
> 
> Estamos vendendo links para todo Brasil com preços competitivos e muito atraente.
> 
> A novidade é a seguinte:
> 
> 1 - O link já vai Homologado.
> ...


Me mande seus valores para o RS, 256, 512 e 1Mb e se é necessario viabilidade técnica. Meu email [email protected] Grato e aguardo.

----------


## cau1948

> Me mande seus valores para o RS, 256, 512 e 1Mb e se é necessario viabilidade técnica. Meu email [email protected] Grato e aguardo.


E tambem prazo para implantar.

----------


## bu9l

Pra mim tbm.. RJ [email protected]

----------


## huggolopes

Também fiquei interessado, mande a proposta para 256, 512, 1M, custo de implantação(equipamentos etc). [email protected].
No aguardo.

----------


## sapotnt

Estou queren um orçamento de links (1mB e 2mB) para Belém e Marabá estado do Pará e sujestão de equipamentos necesários para esses links. MSN [email protected]

----------


## arauadbr

estou interessado. Me envie todo o procedimento e valores para um link de 2mb dedicado para o email :[email protected]

----------


## parreira13

estou interessado mande sua proposta de 2mb full para o email [email protected] itapuranga-GO

----------


## Mirandapb

Também to dentro, manda a proposta para 512 e 1 Mega e 2 mega full, ja te adicionei no MSN, mas, voce pode agilizar me enviando para meu email [email protected]
Fico no aguardo.

----------


## sapotnt

EU acho que isso é o maior 171, sempre on-line porém não responde nada...

----------


## robsonfarias

boa tarde, alguém ja contratou este serviço?

----------


## Skylinelan

eu também gostaria de saber mais detalhes...



meu e-mail [email protected]


preço de 512k 1M 2M...

----------


## sjoel99

tbm gostaria de receber a proposta para Petropolis RJ no centro, pode adicionar o msn - [email protected] - obrigado!

----------


## lucasmellon

Também estou ineterssado, contato pelo e-mail [email protected]

----------


## tata100

quando a esmola é demais o santo desconfia!

----------


## alanvictorjp

Também fiquei interessado, mande a proposta para 256, 512, 1M, custo de implantação(equipamentos etc).

[email protected]

----------


## catvbrasil

> quando a esmola é demais o santo desconfia!


kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk... tem alguma coisa estranha nisso!!! Pra todo o Brasil???? No Amazonas só pega via satélite!!!!!!! kkkkkkkkkkkkk

----------


## Ramde

rsrsrs, fiquei curioso, manda a proposta ai, [email protected]

----------


## socrateschalkidis

> boa tarde, alguém ja contratou este serviço?


solicitei.... mais nao instalaram... isso ja esta com quase 4 meses

----------


## lmriga

Olá amigos, deixa explicar como funciona nossos serviços:

*1 - Serviços oferecidos?*
Venda de Links para internet

*2 - Operadoras de trabalhamos?*
Telemar - Telefonica - BRTelecom

*3 - Nossa empresa?*
Base Tecnologia e Soluções para internet

*4 - Tempo no mercado?*
Mais de 5 anos

*5 - Quantidade minima e máxima de megas a venda?*
Minima de 1 mega e máxima de 500 megas
Hoje temos mais de 800 megas vendidos em todo Brasil

*6 - Como funciona a venda?*
O cliente entra em contato conosco, dizendo a cidade/estado e quantidades de megas desejado, pedimos um prazo de até 4 dias para podermos fazer a viabilidade para o local solicitado, (viabilidade é o estudo qua a operadora faz, para ver se o local tem condições, ou infra-estrutura para receber o link)

*7 - Sobre a SCM?*
A SCM vai junto ao link, o cliente paga R$: 900,00 pelo projeto, mais R$: 1.300,00 da Anatel, esses valores são pagos depois que o link estiver ativado, se o cliente não quiser, sem problema, más não influencia no valor do link.

*8 - Alugamos SCM?*
Não alugamos SCM e nem vendemos SCM separados, só para nossos clientes, eles não pagam aluguel por elas.

*9 - O link vai em nome de quem?*
O link vai em nome da BASE, todo suporte é por conta da nossa empresa.

*10 - A venda de links é para todo Brasil?*
Sim, vendemos liinks para todo Brasil, porém estados da região Norte (Amazonas, Pará, Tocantins, Roraima, Acre, Rondonia) não temos viabilidade para links neste momento, más consulte-nos.

*11 - Já tenho link instalado aqui, posso comprar com vocês e aumentar?*
Não, Temos um termo de confidencialidade com as operadoras que onde tiver link instalados nào podemos vender.

*12 - Quem pode comprar links?*
Pessoas Jurídicas (Empresas) que possuem CNPJ.

*13 - Como faço para entrar em contato com vocês?*
*Pelo MSN: [email protected]*
Assim que tivermos a viabilidade, um de nossos consultores, entram em contato por telefone.

*14- Sobre o pagamento?*
O pagamento só será feito depois de 30 dias do links ativado.

*15 - Vou pagar a BASE ou a Operadora?*
Você irá pagar a BASE, via boleto ou depósito em conta do valor do link.

*16 - Tem Algum contrato?*
Sim, contrato de 36 meses.

*17 - Sobre os equipamentos?*
Junto com o link vai um modem (pertence a operadora) você não paga nada por ele.


Desde já mantenho-me a disposição, para responder quais quer dúvidas que possam existir.

Atenciosamente,

Luciney Rodrigues
Consultor

Deus seja louvado, hoje e sempre.

----------


## sapotnt

Como diz a música... "Laranja madura na beira da estrada, tá bichada zé ou tem marimbondo no pé" ....

----------


## sergio

Bom já deu o que tinha que dar. 

E vou repetir, *VENDAS É NO CLASSIFICADOS!!! NOVOS POSTS NESTA LINHA SERÃO APAGADOS SEM AVISO PRÉVIO.*

----------

